# What Is Best Car Investment



## Launchnet

*Naturally, a good classic car.*

Post your questions and I will prove "Classic Cars" are a much better investment. And, I'm not in the classic car business.

Matt Gentry


----------



## rahzip

63-67 Corvettes are good investments at the time. I bought a 65 last may and turned down $12000.00 more than I paid for it. The plus side is it is an investment that accelerates! At least you can enjoy it! Are all the cars pictured on your site yours?


----------



## bruiser

Find a REAL HEMI muscle car, if you can afford one.


----------



## Launchnet

*All Mine ?????*

Nope....Sorry to say. I have the 61 Chrysler 300, the 1953 Plymouth, the 1956 Dodge. Other cars belong to friends, neighbors and others.

I purchased my 61 Chrysler 7 years ago and it is close to 3 times what I paid for it.

Hey Rahzip.....65 Corvette.....Great going. Very nice Investment.

Hey.....bruiser.....Hemi engines.....yep, yep, yep.....Great engines and great cars. Sometimes very expensive as you commented.


----------



## bruiser

Check the price on what Hemi 'cudas go for.


----------



## yustr

Not to burst anyone's bubble but the "value" of anything is only as much as someone else is willing to pay. Right now there are any number of things that are good investments e.g. cars with fins from the 1950's, 1960's muscle cars, baseball cards, baseball gloves from the 1960's, vintage basketball sneakers, electric guitars and amps, vinyl albums, comic books, Barbie dolls, GI Joe dolls, etc. What do all of these have in common? They are what the baby boom generation lusted after back when we didn't have the wherewithal to obtain them or they bring us a sense of nostalgia.

As the boomers begin to move on to other pastimes (pastures?) the market for these may begin to dry up and the "value" will plummet. 

It reminds me of a conversation I have frequently with a Harley riding friend:

Me: “Why do you ride a Harley when, by any objective measure, a Honda is a better machine?”

Him: “Because you can’t measure cool.”

When something’s value is based on how cool it’s perceived to be as opposed to some intrinsic measure that value can fall dramatically.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## bruiser

You're right that something is only as valuable as what someone will pay for it, but there is always somebody willing to pay any price, if they have the jack, for things that they want. I haven't seen the price of Dusenburg's, and other cars of that era, falling off, and the people who actually remember them are slowly dying off. A lot of it depends on scarcity, and there aren't that many REAL hemi cars out there.


----------



## Launchnet

*yustr - far be it that classics are mainly for boomers*

Classic cars are being purchased by all generations and their really is a shortage of good classics. Convertibles and Hardtops are the most desired, but these are becoming harder and harder to find. So, the prices keep going up. And, don't think that there isn't lots of young people with enough money to purchase classics in the $50,000 to $150,000 range. Watch Barrett Jackson on TV as see what some of these classics sell for and look at the ages of those buying.

Case in point, 4 door classics, as a rule, are not too desireable, but today they are starting to be restored more and more because you can't find enough convertibles and hardtops to satisfy the market.

LET ME ASK ANOTHER QUESTION: Is there another good reason for purchasing a classic as your second car? Think about it a little and I'll open a few eyes after a couple of comments from others.


----------



## whodat

i wish i had some of the cars that i owned years ago-
65 gto, 67 gto, 70 purple cuda convertible, 72 rag top vette, 71 torino gt., 87 grand national....

:heartlove


----------



## Launchnet

*Look At Insurance Costs On Your Classic Car*

On one of my classic cars, I valued it at $35,000. Actually, its really worth more, but let's use this for a value.

Full coverage with no deductable. I mean total coverage. 
Cost: $196 per year

I damaged the car accidently at my house and it cost $3100 to repair.
The insurance company paid every penny.

Requirements:
You must have a regular car for daily driving. They do not insure this car.
You have to pay the insurance premium.

Benefits:
You can drive your classic car as much as you want.
You can enjoy the many thumbs up you will get.

What a deal for a second car. Saves you on insurance costs and earns you money thru appreciation.

Any questions????


----------



## bandit109

Another good point -- saves on property taxes (if you have them). I had a Denali 1500. 1st yr prop. taxes in SC, 72 GMC Jimmy 25. per year.


----------

